# Taking your dog abroad



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I am just curious to know if anyone has taken their dog to another country on holiday with them? Would anyone consider putting their dog on an plane if the airline would take them?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

We got a Pet Passport for Rufus. The whole process does take about seven months if my memory serves me right so you do need to plan ahead. We didn't fly but used the Eurotunnel to get to France. We were staying with friends who had a dog and so for us the whole process was painless.

The rules are very strict and you need to take your dog to a vet to have them wormed and treated for ticks not less that 24 hrs and not more than 48 hours before you leave the country you are visiting to return to the UK. I'm typing from memory so you need to check the details. Your vet will give you all the necessary info.

Karen and Rufus


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

When we went to France last year (pre-Rosie) I was taking note of the way that they transported pets - it was about a four hour journey and dogs were left in the boot of the car! You were allowed back down to check on them, but onyl a couple of times. That was Portsmouth to Cherbourg, so I guess there are much shorter routes. 

I'm not sure I fancy the idea of putting her in the hold of an aeroplane just for a holiday. I presume that they have to be boxed up for a very long time - check in and loading and flight then going through Customs etc at the other end. I think kennels woudl be less stressful.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

We are definitely getting a pet passport for our pup as my dad lives in France (on an acre of land plus he has a dog!) so we'll definitely be going there next summer for 2 weeks or so. Unless the rules have changed very recently Karen is spot on. You have to have the rabies jab done, wait 1-4wks (vet will know) and then have the blood test done. From the date the blood results have come back positive you then have to wait 6 mths before you can get the pet passport so the process does take about 7 months. So you need to plan ahead, and factor in a potential failed blood test, meaning the rabies jab will need to be re-done (my dad had this problem). We won't go on the ferry as there's no way we're leaving our dog alone in a car for hours, so we'll take the tunnel where you can stay with them. Then on the way back you do exactly as Karen says, which is easy for me as we'll just take our dog to my dad's vet.

I would never take it on a plane - I'm sure this would be too traumatic for it and it would be happier in a kennels or similar. But that's just my personal opinion .

Hope that helps.

Harri x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have heard of people taking their dogs with them inside the planes. I can't imagine leaving a dog alone in a hold for hours- it's also probably quite cold.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

If you wanted to fly with your dog in the cabin I guess it would have to be a Certified Assistant or Service dog! 

J x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

i think they do it in internally in America x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes on Pet Airways!

http://www.petairways.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

dont no if this helps but i have passported many dogs all over the world , and each country is very differant in its rules and regulations if you are going to europe say france or spain in the car puppy or dog needs a rabies jab before it leaves uk and then another 6mths later to make sure dog has antibodies timing i no is critical look at this page on internet 

http://www.jack-russell-terrier.co.uk/advice/holidays.htm


----------

